# 3.2 v6 Quattro worth remapping or not



## NN.TT (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had a lot of discussions at work over remapping, so i thought i would ask the people who know. i am getting conflicting messages some say its not worth it on a petrol V6, some say it is.

1) is it worth remapping?
2) cost vs returns.
3) apparently there is a remap for the haldex unit is that right or a wives tale?
4) if i do remap wheres the best place to get it done?

i really need your feed back on this

cheers folks looking forward to your views [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not worth it imo, the gains are not great for what you need to spend, this is due to it being a non turbo car

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi.
Engine remap may give you 5% increase.
No Haldex remap available.
DSG or S-Tronic remaps available.
APR,MRC & Revo seem to be the main re-calibration houses with agents UK wide.
Engine map approx 300 to 400
DSG or S-Tronic approx 250 to 350.

You may want a performance panel filter and performance exhaust before any maps as you may squeeze an extra bit out.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Like taking 500 pounds and setting fire to it. Buy something sexy for the missus instead. That will give you more of a va-va-voom increase in life.


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

What about fuel economy? Since it's quite a thirsty beast. 
I don't feel I need more power (yeah right), but since I plan on keeping it 4-5 years would it be a good idea or no gain?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Fuel economy is dependant on your right foot and type of roads.
33mpg is not unheard of.
Steve


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Fuel economy is dependant on your right foot and type of roads.
> 33mpg is not unheard of.
> Steve


The highest I've ever achieved is 30.9mpg. Normally it's the high 20's for long journeys!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Like taking 500 pounds and setting fire to it. Buy something sexy for the missus instead. That will give you more of a va-va-voom increase in life.


I have to do this on a regular basis lol


----------



## lude219 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's like putting sexy lingerie on 130kg plus-size model.

At the end of the day, you wasted a few pound in lingerie clothing and still stuck with a 130kg model.


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 18, 2013)

Do not bother. Why? Audi stated they already remapped the 3.2 motor when they released the MK2. They stated they did it for better throttle response and broader torque curve. I must say it most certainly worked!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Audi mapped the V6 ?
It does not feel any different to the 2004 mk1 V6 I previously had

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Torque and BHP is the same between mk1 and mk2 but the mk2 uses improved ECU software protocol ie more Canbus.
Steve


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Steve, didn't think there was anything extra there ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The difference is seen between Mk4 Golf R at 240 BHP and the mk5 R has 247bhp
Steve


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Wondered how the extra BHP was gained on the VR6 over the years. You learn something every day. 8)


----------



## NN.TT (Jul 11, 2013)

[smiley=book2.gif] thanks folks, you answered that question for me. i think i may save the cash on the engine remap. 
V6RUL - i have a remus exhaust on her at the moment, came with it, sounds great, but don't know what its done to the power as i know no difference. 
Am interested in a little more information about the DSG or S-Tronic remap, will that take out the initial lag when you first pull away? have to research that. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A cat back exhaust will give you better noise, but no extra oompff.

A DSG remap will remove a little of the lag by increasing clamping pressures but the majority of the lag is the slack in the 9 clutch plates which can be minimised by renewing the clutch or a performance clutch (turbo conversion only required)
There will always be some sort of lag as this is the free play required to stop the clutches from binding, but even a few thou gap is what's required opposed to mm gap.
Steve


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

I have mine remapped with a Unitronic Stage 1+. I say it's worth it. The throttle response is a lot better and I could feel the difference. It's not like remapping turbo car, but it's worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Chahal (Oct 11, 2013)

I have just sold my MK5 R32 and that had a ECU Stage 1 remap and a DSG remap. The remap wasn't really for the power gain, just made the power delivery smoother. The DSG map made the downshifts quicker and could rev higher too. What made the real difference imo was the haldex controller. It meant i could switch between Stock, Sport and Race. I'm not sure if the controller is available for the TT but it would be one of the best mods for it if it was available!

So I would say from having a remapped V6, go for it if you've got the money but seriously consider the Haldex Controller!


----------



## Chahal (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/product_haldex.html

Yep it is available for the MK2 TT... damn! I should of taken mine of the R32 lol. The R32 guys swear by it!


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

i have a mk1 3.2 , standard power of 250bhp, it has a remap and a decat and now has 272bhp (done by maf / 0.8- or whatever the maths is) so i would say 20bhp increase is worth it, just my opinion tho

i'm sure i was watching top gear on dave not long ago and they had the mk5 golf 3.2 and i'm sure clarkson said it had 270bhp- is that right?


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

Chahal said:


> I have just sold my MK5 R32 and that had a ECU Stage 1 remap and a DSG remap. The remap wasn't really for the power gain, just made the power delivery smoother. The DSG map made the downshifts quicker and could rev higher too. What made the real difference imo was the haldex controller. It meant i could switch between Stock, Sport and Race. I'm not sure if the controller is available for the TT but it would be one of the best mods for it if it was available!
> 
> So I would say from having a remapped V6, go for it if you've got the money but seriously consider the Haldex Controller!


What the man said above. I have it on my TT 3.2 and my god the car becomes a real performer in the twisties. It wasn't a slouch before hand but it changes the feel when you're really making progress.

S


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The "worth it" factor really comes down to how much you you want it and probably your own expectations.

I did it on my old A3 3.2 and it was the first remap I'd ever had. Yes there was a very slight increase in power and throttle response was better.

Then of course I've have a 2.0T, TTS and RS remapped; in all cases they are far far more "worth it" in comparison.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Think I wrote on this post already but mine is remaped and has a wak box and de-cat and is showing 272bhp (figures only taken from maf so not super accurate) if you get it mapped you may loose launch control tho, I think some places can map it and keep l/c, I'd say it was worth it, maybe get a good filter and exhaust first?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

